#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-25
<caravena> Hahahaha calor del mil demonio
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-26
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> buenos dias c3959 como estas?
<c3959> sortega: todo bien seba
<c3959> y tu como va?
<sortega> con sueño xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> se alargo el viejito xd
<sortega> llegue ahora a las 9 a Stgo
<sortega> no encontre pasajes antes
<c3959> amss
<sortega> ahora estoy en la oficina
<sortega> asi que contento
<c3959> te levantaste como las 530
<sortega> xD
<c3959> ahaha
<sortega> 4
<sortega> a las 5 era el bus
<sortega> :-P
<c3959> lol
<c3959> sortega en estado zombie entonces
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> wena watttsssho
<c3959> pedro_: wena oe!
<pedro_> c3959: como va?
<c3959> pedro_: aqui calentandome la cabeza
<c3959> me toco mover los sistemas de la oficina a un servidor virtual con cento 5.8
<c3959> buu
<sortega> wenas arvaro pedro_
<sortega> como estan?
<pedro_> holas sortega ! bien y tu ?
<sortega> con sueño pero bien
<sortega> xD
<sortega> como se porto el viejito?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-27
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> holi
<sortega> xD
<c3959> sortega: hola como estas
<sortega> bien y tu?
<c3959> bien bien
<c3959> algo apurado por el fin del año
<c3959> :-P
<sortega> jajajajaja
<nadien> se callo la pagina de ubuntu-cl
<nadien> es el fin del mundo
<nadien> todo por culpa de c3959
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> recien mire esta caida la pagina con un h1 de error lol
<c3959> arvaro: sabes algo de la web?
<c3959> arroja problemas y revisando el grupo de fb me di cuenta que ya se comenta
<arvaro> no sabia
<arvaro> no puedo verla ahora
<arvaro> calma a los trolls diciendo que estamos llenos de pega que apenas pueda la vere
<c3959> si yo tambien lo vi ahora luego de lo que dijo el seba, tamos todos full por el fin del año xd
<c3959> si hace falta algo que pueda ayuda avisas :-)
<c3959> arvaro^
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-28
<pedro_> weeena watsshhhoo
<sortega> holanda holanda que talca, como andamios
<pedro_> como tamos sortega ?
<sortega> chato xD y tu como estas?
<pedro_> bien bien hahaha
<pedro_> como dia viernes
<pedro_> me quiero puro ir
<sortega> mas encima hoy viajo a Talca asi que me espera un rico taco
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> sortega: verdad... ta la caga en la ruta, en la mañana mostraban en el matinal
<sortega> demas que llego para el año nuevo
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> con tu cuea, vai a tener que irte a pata hahahaha
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> xD
<zeus> pedro_: agarra la mangarria
<pedro_> zeus: muack
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, sortega zeus arvaro felices fiestas!
<sortega> felices fiestas para ti tambien
<SergioMeneses> a celebrar con pisco!
<sortega> prefiero un ron, no soy muy fanatico del pisco
<SergioMeneses> :O
<sortega> si o no c3959 ?
<c3959> sortega: ?
<c3959> llegue recien
<sortega> si o no?
<sortega> :-P
<c3959> sortega: si o no que?
<c3959> :-P
<sortega> es que te perdiste el texto anterior a eso
<c3959> pff
<c3959> xd
<sortega> estoy en un momento de ocio, sueño, calor y cansancio
<sortega> xD
<kamusin> holas
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> felices fiestas
<bitefission> feliz viernes xdd
#ubuntu-cl 2016-12-30
<caravena> Buenas tardes amigos
#ubuntu-cl 2019-12-26
<g01d> hola
